# Conexionado del motor de una centrifuga



## imrik (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola a todos. Me gustaria hacerle una consulta al foro. Tengo una centrifuga que gira a unas 3000rpm. El problema reside en que mi compañero la ha desmontado pero SIN HACERLE FOTO para su posterior montaje.
Tengo un motor de alterna monofasico con un C=470uF y una bobina que parece un trafo (pero es bobina). La cuestion es que no tenemos ni ... de como conectarlo. He probado a conectarlo de mil formas, pero solo he conseguido cepillarme los fusibles.
Adjunto unas fotos para que veais el percal y un dibujo de los bornes de conexion y como creo que estaba puesto.
Del motor salen 2 cables de cada escobilla (uno rojo y otro azul). Se que el azul es comun pero no se si se conectan el rojo y azul juntos o separados o como
Lo que no tengo claro es si el 2 es para frenado o para invertir giro y frenar.
Agradeceria ayuda aunque se que es complicado.
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hablas de una lavadora, o de qué. Sube marca y modelo.


----------



## jorger (Sep 16, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Hablas de una lavadora, o de qué..


 
Habla de una centrifugadora.



> ..Del motor salen 2 cables de cada escobilla (uno rojo y otro azul)...


 
Ahí no te entiendo bien.

Son 4 cables de alimentación los que salen del motor.
Pero dices que de cada escobilla salen 2 cables de distinto color? No lo veo lógico.

Lo que si puede ser es que salga un cable de cada escobilla y los otros 2 cables restantes sean del bobinado del estátor.

Otra cosa no puede ser a menos que el motor tenga 4 escobillas .No creo que sea el caso, aparte de que los motores de 4 escobillas tienen 4 polos en el estátor, y en tu caso solo tiene 2.¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 16, 2010)

¿Y qué es lo que se conoce como centrifugadora?


----------



## jorger (Sep 16, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Y qué es lo que se conoce como centrifugadora?


 
..No busques información en la red a ver si te vas a herniar..
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centr%C3%ADfuga

¿Tanto cuesta buscar un poco de info?


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ya, hasta ahí llego. Yo me refería a que tipo de centrifugadora era, si de laboratorio, doméstica, de una almazara... Perdón por no haber sido explícito y haber causado molestias por cómo lo he planteado.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## jorger (Sep 16, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ya, hasta ahí llego. Yo me refería a que tipo de centrifugadora era, si de laboratorio, doméstica, de una almazara...


 
Ah, pues imagino que será una doméstica o de una almazara... pero de laboratorio lo dudo mucho (vamos, que no).



> Perdón por no haber sido explícito y haber causado molestias por cómo lo he planteado.


 
La próxima vez intenta explicarte mejor desde el principio, así no ahorramos malentendidos 

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 16, 2010)

Si es de laboratorio, yo no me fiaría de sus análisis de sangre. Tiene más roña que las uñas de un mecánico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2010)

Los motores universales y/o los de contínua . . .  los de carbones digamos, tienen una bobina de campo (la de afuera , la quieta) y un rotor bobinado conectado a los carbones.

Así que hasta ahí tenés dos cables del bobinado fijo y dos cables del otro (carbones).

Posibles soluciones , o van en paralelo o van en serie (obviemos los compaund )

Luego , ese inductor (vos lo llamás transformador de un solo bobinado) iría en serie y es para limitar corriente y que arranque despacio.

Lo que no me cierra es ese ENORME capacitor , a menos que haya díodos por ahí que no nos mostrás.

Probá primero desconectando ese capacitor a ver si arranca.

Fijate si debajo de los termocontraibles no hay díodos , si de algunos de los cables esos rojos y azules no hay díodos conectados soldados al portacarbones.

Saludos !


----------



## imrik (Sep 17, 2010)

Gracias por vuestro interes, de verdad. Es una centrifuga del laboratorio de un hospital. Es de la marca PSELECTA.
El motor tiene 2 escobillas y de cada una salen 2 cables (rojo y azul). El azul es comun, puesto que si mides continuidad con un tester, éste te la da aun quitando las escobillas.
La cuestion es que no se si el rojo y azul debo conectarlos juntos a la fase de AC y la otra al neutro de AC, o conectar los azules juntos y los rojos por separado o que... me estoy volviendo (y a to esto, los fusibles de 10A se los come la jodia que da gusto).
Un saludo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2010)

Entonces los cables azules no salen de los carbones , son los del CAMPO.

¿La probaste sin el capacitor ese?


----------



## imrik (Sep 17, 2010)

Hoy me he puesto algo mas en serio con ella. Resulta que es un motor de continua a 320. Los cables azules siempre dan continuidad, aun sin ninguna escobilla. Y los rojos dan continuidad cuando estan las 2 puestas. 
Sin el condensador no funciona (hoy lo he probado).
Estas rectificaciones demuestran 2 cosas:
-De lo q te digan a la realidad, hay un trozo grande.
-Si quieres averiguar o conseguir algo, mejor hazlo tu mismo (exceptuando foros y demas).
Perdonad la escasez de explicaciones, pero es q al no ser un hacha, se me hace algo complicado entrar en detalles.

Un saludo


----------

